# Systemabsturz ->"lost interrupt" [solved (bis a

## reyneke

Hallo, Forum.

Mein System hängt sich neuerdings ab und zu mit der Fehlermeldung "hda: lost interrupt"  auf. hda ist eine maxtor Festplatte mit 120 Gig. 

Ich verwende gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1.

In meiner Commandline steht schon seit längerem "idebus=66 ide0=ata66" - bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Kann das die Ursache sein?

hdparm war bis jetzt in keinem Runlevel aktiv; ich hab's jetzt mal mit Standard-Config in Runlevel default aufgenommen.

Vielleicht weiß jemand, wo ich bei der Fehlersuche anfangen könnte.

Gruß,

reyneke.Last edited by reyneke on Fri Aug 06, 2004 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piewie

Als ich häufig eine derartige Meldung erhielt, war bei mir ein Hardwareproblem die Ursache. Zwei Kontakte an der IDE-Steckleiste der Festplatte hatten sich gelöst und verloren gelegentlich den Kontakt zur Platine.

mfg

Tom

----------

## reyneke

Ahh, ich hatte mir sowas schon gedacht, aber wieder verworfen. Jetzt werd ich doch mal meine Kiste aufschrauben ... 

Danke.

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

Hallo nochmal.

Das Problem scheint doch woanders zu liegen. Ich habe die IDE-Kabel testweise mal ausgetauscht - gleiches Ergebnis.

Danach hab ich erstmal hdparm aus dem boot-RL genommen, weil ich es fälschlicherweise für den Verursacher hielt. 

Da das Problem aber wieder auftauchte und die Festplatte noch relativ neu ist (ca. 1 Jahr alt) hab ich momentan den Controller im Verdacht.

Mein Mainboard ist ein ECS K7S5A, bei der Festplatte handelt es sich um eine Maxtor 6Y120P0.

Was meint ihr?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## toskala

hast nen anderen rechner mit linux wo du die platte reinstecken kannst?

würd ich zuerst mal tun und kucken was passiert.

----------

## reyneke

Hi, toskala.

Naja, nen anderen Rechner hab ich schon, bloß mit anderer CPU, nämlich nem PII 266. Die CPU des Problem-Rechners ist ein Athlon-XP 1600 +.

Also kann ich das installierte System nicht hochfahren. Gibt es irgendeinen Belastungstest, mit dem ich die HD ansprechen kann, um eventuelle Fehlermeldungen zu provozieren? fsck vielleicht?

Momentan denke ich aber eher daran, das Mainboard auszutauschen, da das ECS K7S5A ja erstens schon etwas veraltet und zweitens AFAIK für solche Problemchen bekannt ist. Was haltet Ihr vom ASRock  K7S8X mit dem SIS746-FX Chipsatz? 

Gruß und Danke,

reyneke.

\edit: Meine HW-Daten in der Sig hätten mir 'ne Menge Tipp-Arbeit gespart...  :Laughing:  *scnr*

----------

## toskala

naja, du könntest ja mal ein scriptchen schreiben was wild mit dd irgendwelchen schotter aus /dev/urandom auf platte schreibt, oder du kopierst n divx hin und her oder sowas.

----------

## reyneke

Also:

Festplatte im Testrechner eingebaut

einzelne Partitionen der Problemplatte ge'fsck'ed 

Testdatei (ca. 1,2 GB) von der Platte auf anderen  Rechner kopiert

Testdatei auf anderes Dateisystem auf anderer Platte im Testrechner geschoben und wieder zurück

Testdatei im Dateisystem der Problemplatte 'rumgeschoben und -kopiert

alles funktionierte ohne die geringste Fehlermeldung und mit aktiviertem DMA (bei den fsck's hat er sich vorher unter Garantie verabschiedet, wenn DMA angeschaltet war... ).

Daraus schließe ich, daß die HD in Ordnung ist.

Das Problem kann also nur am Controller liegen. Daher werde ich morgen das Mainboard tauschen.

Oder ist jemand anderer Ansicht?

Ansonsten danke ich für Eure Mithilfe.   :Cool: 

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber das Problem ist gestern wieder aufgetaucht. Ich hab den Rechner bis jetzt nicht mehr wirklich zum Laufen gebracht. Kann das sein, daß es mit den wieder gestiegenen Temperaturen zusammenhängt? Ich kann mich nämlich auch daran erinnern, daß der Rechner das letzte Mal morgens problemlos bootete.

In diesem Fall könnte ja eventuell ein Chipsatz- oder HDD-Kühler helfen.

Allerdings hab ich das Gehäuse grade offen und dir Temperatur darin liegt ungefähr bei 32°C.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## lukaz

hatte diese meldung auf meiner debian buechse vor ner weile immer wieder. irgendwas von "-21" stand auch immer dabei. bei mir wars die hd. gibt es von maxtor auch ein tool wie z.b. von ibm um s.m.a.r.t.-zeug und hd allgemein zu testen? wenn ja, wuerde ich mal...

lukaz

----------

## DerMojo

Sucht mal nach der "Ultimate BootCD" (hab den Link grade nicht hier).

Da sind massig Tools drauf zum Checken der Hardware, IIRC auch was für Maxtor-Platten.

MfG

Daniel

----------

## PsyKick

Hallo erstmal an alle hier im Forum!

Mein 1. Post und dann sowas   :Rolling Eyes: 

@ reyneke

reyneke wrote: Momentan denke ich aber eher daran, das Mainboard auszutauschen, ......... Was haltet Ihr vom ASRock K7S8X mit dem SIS746-FX Chipsatz? 

 Also, davon  wuerde ich dir abraten. Hab mir als mein elitegroup-board abgerauscht ist und zwecks Umtausch verschickt wurde, genau jenes Asrock-Teil als Ersatz gekauft (schoen billig und so   :Wink:  ). Seitdem hab ich keine multiple sound device mehr und hab Schwierigkeiten mit dem onboard lan. Hab auch noch ne Realtek Karte drin stecken, die ich jedoch mit Windoof nicht nutzen kann. Und mein Gentoo will nicht mit dem onboard lan. Und so muss ich beim Systemwechsel immer umstecken (iiiiih!). Und das ist nicht nur bei mir so, ein Freund hat das gleiche Problem. wir ham echt alles versucht und es kann nur am board liegen.

Ich hoffe, es ist noch nicht zu spaet?

Viel Erfolg,  PsyKick

----------

## reyneke

Hallo nochmal!

Ooops, hier liegen ein paar Mißverständnisse vor. Ich dachte, einige Fakten hätte ich schon früher erwähnt. Asche auf mein Haupt  :Embarassed: 

Ich habe das Asrock-Board schon gekauft und habe nun den gleichen Fehler mit dem neuen Board. @PsyKick: das hätte ich vorher wissen sollen ...

Anfangs lief es auch recht stabil, sofern man die Unterstützung für den Chipsatz nicht in den Kernel einkompilierte, sondern nur generellen IDE-Support. Bis jetzt ...

Die Platte hab ich ebenfalls schon getestet (das Tool von Maxtor nennt sich "PowerMax" ) und demnach war die Platte in Ordnung. Trotzdem werd' ich mich mal nach dieser Ultimate BootCD umsehen, danke für den Tip. 

Ich denke, ich kann das Board wohl nicht mehr umtauschen - oder habt ihr diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Ich habe zwar beim Kauf gesagt, daß ich linuxkompatible HW bräuchte, aber der Nachweis fällt da wohl schwer ... 

Danke soweit an alle!

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## sprittwicht

Also ich hab dieses Asrock auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. LAN hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber Sound und IDE läuft einwandfrei.

Abgesehen davon: Wenn du das Problem jetzt schon bei deinem zweiten Board hast, würde ich mal eher auf andere Faktoren (Festplatte, Kabel, was auch immer) tippen.  :Wink: 

Hatte diesen Lost Interrupt - Kram an einem anderen Rechner auch schon mal, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern weshalb. Ich _glaube_, es war damals ein zu langes IDE-Kabel.

----------

## reyneke

Mensch! Scheint echt das IDE-Kabel  gewesen zu sein. *staun*

Entweder meine beiden vorherigen Testkabel waren defekt, oder es lag daran, daß ich die Festplatte als einziges Laufwerk am IDE-Strang auch kabelmäßig als Master angeschlossen habe => war eventuell das Kabel zu lang. 

Momentan ist ein fabrikneues IDE-Kabel am mittleren (=Slave) Anschluß mit der HDD verbunden und ich hab den Rechner zum ersten Mal diese Woche wieder booten können. 

Grade läuft ein World-Update, sodaß auch gleich ein Härtetest stattfindet. Ich werde morgen noch etwas mit den Kabeln experimentieren und vielleicht doch mal Unterstützung für meinen Chipsatz in den Kernel einkompilieren.

Ich danke allen für ihre Mithilfe und Denkanstöße beim Lösen dieses Problems. Allerdings verkneife ich es mir momentan noch, den Thread-Titel mit einem "solved" zu versehen  :Wink: .

Herzlich dankende Grüße,

reyneke.

----------

## zielscheibe

Noch ein Tipp zum Board. Wenn du dir das neueste Bios flashst (2.50, mein Favorit wäre allerdings das "Sommerbios" 2.50L mit Idle S1 Untertützung), hast du eine Auswahl an IDE Parametern, welche den Betrieb bei Problemfällen wie deinem stabilisieren sollen. 

Nächtle

----------

## reyneke

Danke für den Tip. Hab eh schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber dann noch auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, weil das momentan grad nicht so meine Woche zu sein scheint  :Wink: .

Aber ich behalt's im Auge.

LG,

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

Hallo nochmal!

Nachdem der Rechner eine Nacht lang problemlos lief, war ich mir eigentlich sicher, daß das Problem behoben sei. Falsch gedacht!

Beim nächsten Boot kam ich grade zum "L" von "LILO" (hab im Zuge dieses Problems von grub zu lilo gewechselt). 

Vor lauter Frust habe ich jetzt das BIOS geflasht und siehda-sidol es funktioniert - zumindest vorerst, aber ich bin zuversichtlich   :Very Happy: .

Wollte euch nur auf dem Laufenden halten

Danke, an alle die mir geholfen/beigestanden haben. 

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich möchte euch nicht stören, aber diesen kleinen Beitrag nicht unerwähnt lassen, wenn ihr von Asrock = Asus redet:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7083.html

Dein Händler hat keine Ahnung von Linux und es nicht zugegeben! Such dir demnächst einen anderen.

----------

